# Ask Dr. Nandi: Nicotine has the potential to prevent brain aging, study suggests



## Alex (27/9/16)

*Published on Sep 26, 2016*
A new study suggest that nicotine has the potential to protect one’s brain against Parkinson’s and Alzheimer’s disease.
◂


WXYZ 7 Action News is metro Detroit's leading source for breaking news, weather warnings, award-winning investigative reports, sports and entertainment.

WXYZ 7 Action News is Detroit's breaking news and weather leader. Channel 7 - on-air, online at WXYZ.com and always Taking Action for You.

For more download the WXYZ mobile app:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (27/9/16)

I am not surprised. I find nicotine of great benefit to my cognitive function. Since negating most risks by vaping instead of smoking, wild horses cannot drag me away. It suits me. I love it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

